# once again, I need help on 4x4 bld. Any help?



## cuber786 (Dec 4, 2008)

I am sorry that I keep coming here asking for help on 4x4 bld but this is the last time.

This time I need 2 algs or commutators that do the following:

1) Switch the Ubr center with the Fur center.
2) Switch the Ubr center with the Dfr center.


If you could help me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 4, 2008)

Yay centers I like XD.

(I'm using the old notation if that's okay. meaning a lower case is only an inner slice move, not the whole half a cube)

Okays Uhm: (in brackets are the setup)
1) Switch the Ubr center with the Fur center.
- (F2 f) l' U2 l d' l' U2 l d (f' F2)

2) Switch the Ubr center with the Dfr center.
- (D f l') l' U2 l d' l' U2 l d (l f' D')

[edit]
Oh wait I just realised I assumed the Ufr center was solved for both of these. If you want to solve them using commutators, you have to have at least one already solved center from one of the two faces involved, so you can use it as the 3rd center in your cycle.

Hope you understand what I mean.


----------

